# Derringer COP 357



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

My wife just saw a Derringer COP 357 on TV and really liked the look and size of the gun. I know the gun is not manufactured anymore so before I spend any time and gas looking for a used one for her to hold/feel I wanted to see if anybody had any experience with this gun? As with 357 revolvers, can this gun also shoot 38 spec ammo?

She was trained to shoot by her dad using revolvers and has not been able to automatically adjust her grip for a pistol so I got her a Ruger SP 101. She really likes it but now she wants to look at this gun also.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As far as I know, anything that handles .357 Magnum will also safely handle .38 Special. The cases are exactly the same in every detail except for length, so the .38 Special will chamber and function properly in a .357 Magnum (but not the other way 'round, of course).

The COP 357 is still made, I believe, by the American Derringer Corporation.
See: http://www.amderringer.com/first.html
Beware, however...If I'm correct in saying that they still make it, it's a custom-order product, and it's pretty expensive.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The COP 357 is still made, I believe, by the American Derringer Corporation.
> See: http://www.amderringer.com/first.html
> Beware, however...If I'm correct in saying that they still make it, it's a custom-order product, and it's pretty expensive.


Thank you very much for the info. I don't see the COP listed on their site so I sent them an email requesting info. I will post their reply once I get it just in case there are any others interested in this gun.


----------



## WoodLark (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I remember some reviews of this gun from a few years ago. Two comments were that it had an unholy recoil (they were shooting .357's) since it is a fairly light gun. The other (and this may or may not be a concern) was that there is no way to tell which barrel will fire. On the up side, I believe theyfelt it was very well made.


----------

